# License Plate Fail?



## Blake Bowden (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## JTM (Sep 21, 2009)

been using digg?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30754985@N08/sets/72157607991227762/show/with/2938358377/

  

epic license plates are epic.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 21, 2009)

..lol..


----------



## rhitland (Sep 21, 2009)

that sounds like a horible rash in a horible spot!


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bawahhhaaaa


----------



## owls84 (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks great. Some looked a little photoshopped but funny none the less.


----------

